

Well, These New Zuckerberg IMs Won't Help Facebook's Privacy Problems (2010) - samweinberg
http://www.businessinsider.com/well-these-new-zuckerberg-ims-wont-help-facebooks-privacy-problems-2010-5%

======
meritt
This article might be from 2010 but this is from a discussion in 2003. It's a
pretty far stretch to compare Facebook's current data policies vs. something a
19-year-old kid said.

We've all been (or still are) teenagers and have bragged to our friends about
something.

------
bluetidepro
Honestly, I feel like this means nothing. First off, he was only 19. That
alone should make this completely pointless. I don't care who you are, you
probably have said dumb things when you were younger and didn't mean those
things AT ALL.

Secondly, this has absolutely no source attached to it (it's also from 2010),
or more context to who the person was. It could be a best friend of his where
he would feel open to saying VERY dumb (and obviously kidding) things like
this. Also, without a true source cited, it could be 100% made-up.

Overall, I just think this is very terrible journalism. It probably got buried
in 2012, so why waste time bringing it back to life? It's not even worth the
time to over analyze to death.

------
jlas
1 billion dumb f __ks can 't be wrong

